# GR and children under 6 yrs



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

We have a 4 year old girl and we just got our baby 7 weeks ago - the only problem we've encountered is the nipping that GR puppies have the tendency to do. For a few weeks it was tough, but honestly, Marley is not quite 15 weeks old and it's already MUCH better than before.
As long as you can teach your kids how to handle the puppy and start training the puppy right away, I don't think you'll have much trouble at all! In fact, I can already see how fast of friends my 2 are going to be - its so fun to watch and warms your heart  
My daughter even likes to get in on the training, which I think is a great thing!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't have children that age but do have grandchildren, 1 and 2 at the time of acquiring Maddie. It was unpleasant for the first little while. Maddie was all teeth and bounce and the little ones were unused to dogs. 

Now, one year later, all is well. They can play together and no one get hurt. It changed around when Maddie was eight months old and the kidlettes 2 and 3.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

We have a 7yr old daughter an 11 month old son and a 6 1/2 month old Chessie. A lot of work but it's all worth it.


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

I am thankful you started this thread! I have twin 5 year olds (boy & girl) and I was curious as to how things are with other people with young children & their GR. We have only had our little guy for a week, he is just 13 weeks old. The only problem I had so far was he growled at my son when we first gave him his Nylabone. My son was just sitting next to him not trying to touch him or anything but I think Rex thought his bone was in danger of being taken away forever and ever. I quickly nipped this in the bud the best way I could which was to take it from him and give it back a few times so he got used to it and then had my son do it so he knows we are not trying to steal his stuff. I wish you much luck and many happy days with your GR when you get her! I am also looking fwd to what everyone has to say in this thread


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When we got Hank our granddaughter was 4 y.o. They lived here at the time. We didn't have any fear problems because our Maggie had just gone to the Bridge so DGD always had dogs in her life. Baby gates helped separate them during hectic times.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't get my goldens until my children were older but I did have puppies and young children at the same time.

It really helps to have routines and rules. Think ahead and have plans for if this happens or that.  When you have so many things going on at the same time some things have to take a back seat. Some days you just don't get to vacumn and sweep or the dishes don't get put away. Don't let it stress you out. There will always be another day. As everyone gets into the routine things will get easier. 

Gates, Crates, and X-pens are your friends. Words to remember, act on and repeat are patience and consistency.

Sometimes in our busy lives we end up being reactive instead of proactive. It is really important to teach the puppy what you do want the pup to do vs just letting the pup know what isn't acceptable. They need something to replace the unacceptable behavior with so training should start the day the pup comes home.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a 2 year old grandson that visits regularly and we have a multiple dog household. 
We three, simple, non-negotiable rules - 
Child and dogs are not left alone together EVER.
Adult within arms reach of the child or dogs at all the times
Kids are not allowed to tease.
My son thinks Im too over the top - but you know what? My house, my rules.
It sounds so easy, but in reality takes conscious effort to do faithfully.

I suspect as Jack gets older...I will relax the arms reach rule...but frankly dont see it for the next year or two.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I got my first GR when my son was 5 and my youngest was 3 months old, I really think I was having that you can do it all moment, everybody thought I was nuts, any way she was the most well behaved dog I've ever seen or had in my life, I think I just got real lucky, I could never have done it with Murphee, My kid are now 20 and 15 so they can basically take care of themselves. Murphees a lot better now but he's almost a year and let me tell you it wasn't easy with him but no regrets here. If you have a plan in action it can be done but know what your getting into.


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for posting this, we are getting our little guy in just over a month and have a 10 year old, 6.5 year old and a 3 year old! Everyone thinks we are crazy getting a puppy but I think it will be fabulous for them! That said constant supervision will be key, especially with my my youngest who can be a bit excitable at times!

Love all the suggestions and ideas!! Thanks to everyone who is posting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We had 3 dogs before we had kids. As the dogs passed on, we added puppies, so each of the kids had to deal with a puppy as a young toddler.
My kids were excellent about keeping their toys and clothing put up and their doors closed. Toddlers love jobs, so we took advantage of that. I wish the kids were still that neat.

We did obedience ASAP. Give the kids the opportunity to help with training.
The hard thing to remember is that behaviors that are cute in puppies are not always cute in adult dogs. If you don't want an adult dog doing it, don't permit it in the puppy. My husband thought it was cute for the puppies to bark at and attack the vacuum, I hate it and they don't do it for me. My Dyson is all beat up, thanks to my husband.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We've always had goldens with our kids. And now our kids have goldens with our grandchildren. They are family!


----------

